# [WCA Regulations 2014] Incorrect Scrambles



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

Issue #61 on GitHub.

Regulation 4g1 has allowed scramblers to keep 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles even if they make a mistake. The 2014 Regulations will add Megaminx to this list.
There isn't currently a plan to add more puzzles, but I thought I'd mention it here.


----------

